# Transporting Large Dogs and Cat From US to Singapore



## JMinn (Mar 29, 2013)

My husband has been ask to relocate to Singapore for work. He already works in Singapore frequently and I have been to visit and we are excited to move. The HUGE problem is getting our two large dogs (both over 70 lbs.) and older cat safely to Singapore. I am looking for advice from others who have done this and any other options to putting them in cargo on an airplane! These are my furry children and if anything happened to them in the transport I would never forgive myself.

I do know that they will have to go into quarantine when they arrive in Singapore.

Thanks!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

BBCWatcher: re: your Trans Siberian Rail service - how long is the total journey time again ??


----------



## JMinn (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks for your suggestions! Not sure we are up for that much of an adventure. I will check on the Air France flights. Wish we could just buy them a seat.


----------



## WrappingPaper (Apr 5, 2013)

We left our dog with a friend. In my opinion, it was the best option and a smart move because Singapore isn't very pet friendly. If you live in a high-rise, there will be no place for your dogs to run around outside. That will be rough on your dogs if they are accustomed to having some freedom. I've seen people walking their dogs and the dogs are always on a leash and they're taken to a very small area on the property to go to the bathroom. They can't run around anywhere and get exercise. There are "no pets" signs everywhere. Also, public transport and taxicabs don't allow animals, so if you need to take your dog to the veterinarian, you can't unless you have your own car (and most people don't) or unless you live within walking distance to the vet.

If your cat is accustomed to being indoors, it might be ok. But if your cat likes to run around outside and climb trees, that's another story.


----------



## Singapore Saint (Sep 24, 2010)

I guess you'd get a car if you have a large dog, as we did, in which case there are no transportation issues. There is a good-sized dog run on the west coast that is accessible 24hrs, and a few smaller ones dotted around. You can also get away with letting them run free on one particular beach and in the sea on Sentosa early in the mornings.. sorry, can't remember the name of the beach.. as long as the dogs are close to you or are in the sea when the wardens come round and aren't charging around out of control 100yds away, you are generally ok.

Unfortunately, as BBCWatcher says, there isn't really an alternative unless you want to leave them behind, which I'm sure is the last thing you'd want to do. The only thing with breaking it up into a couple of flights is that I don't think you can be sure what will happen to them in between flights.. I doubt that they would be let out at all and would be left in their crates if it was just a few hours turnaround time.. On one long flight, they would eventually settle down and have less stress than doing one flight, seeing people in between flights which would get them excited, then having to be put back in the hold..


----------



## sausage (Apr 9, 2013)

When we took our 4 biggish dogs from the US to Baku they did have a stop in Frankfurt where they have facilities to exercise, water and feed pets. But some countries do have rules about layovers and some stops in some countries can impact on your quarantine. UK, for instance, to here is no quarantine as long as it's a non stop flight.

Mine have always done okay. We start crating a month or so before and slowly get them up to doing a 12 hour stint by the last few days so they are calm and relaxed by the time they do it for real.


----------



## JMinn (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks for the advice! The dogs and cat are definitely coming and it looks like the best option (unless we charter a plane) is a pet relocation service. It does look like they will be routed through Europe where they have facilities at the airport (a dog hotel) for them to stay the night between flights. I have also been looking at renting landed houses, so they will have at least some yard! Now I have to get them used to the heat and humidity......


----------



## sausage (Apr 9, 2013)

Based on my experience they do okay with the heat, maybe just move a bit less.

Don't know where you want to live but we found a fair few homes in the Toh Tuck/Bukit Batok area with bigger than average yards that were willing to take dogs.


----------

